# invert sugar / sorbate backsweetening mix?



## Charlietuna (Jun 28, 2011)

I called my local wine making shop today to make sure he had sorbate for my skeeter pee & he said he did not have just sorbate. He had a Invert sugar, sorbate backsweetening product. Anyone ever heard of this? I'm going there on thursday to take a closer look at what he has & pick up some other materials so I'll have more detail, but just thought I'd throw it out to see if any one has used a product like this.

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## Tom (Jun 28, 2011)

I have not heard of this.


----------



## cpfan (Jun 28, 2011)

It sounds like "Wine Conditioner". Hopefully you can find some of the previous threads about it. I don't think it's recommended by too many people.

Steve


----------



## Charlietuna (Jun 28, 2011)

Thank you. After reading "wine conditioner", I believe he may have said that in the conversation. I will do some research. 

Is there any other stores other than wine shops that mat carry sorbate?

Thanks, 
Brian


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jun 28, 2011)

Call another wine or beer store near you or order on line. You need 1/2 teaspoon of potassium sorbate per gallon of wine. No more. 

4 ounces of sugar by weight per gallon of wine will raise specific gravity .010

raise 5 gallons of wine from 1.000 to 1.010 as example you need 20 ounces by weight of inverted sugar. Add sorbate before you rack the wine so it is well disolved. 

Allow a few weeks to rest to ensure it doesn't referment.

P. S. You may need a pinch of sulfite too for 5 gallons.


----------



## davewaz (Jun 29, 2011)

Wow, something I actually know about!!! I bought and have used a wine conditioner from my local home brew. I used it on two batches of pee and I liked the results. First off a little goes a long way. I add a couple of tables spoons to a six gallon batch stir, taste and add more as needed. Remember if you dont' have enough you can always add more, if you add to much it is what it is. I can't comment enough about how strong of a sweetner this stuff is, but if your carefull you can produce a nice result with it, and you don't need to worry about a refermentation.

Good luck


----------



## Tom (Jun 29, 2011)

Wine conditioner is not to be used to replace the original Sorbate. Its in there as insurance when you backsweeten. ALL HBS carry it. If yours don't shop elsewhere


----------



## Charlietuna (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice. Although it seems I may be able to use the conditioner for backsweetening, since this is my first batch I may be safer to follow the recipe. 

I guess I'll be ordering online because the closest shop is 45 minutes away (the one that has only wine conditioner) & The next nearest is in columbus & it's close to 2 hrs.

Thanks,

Brian


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jun 30, 2011)

In my experience, using wine conditioner without also adding additional sorbate & sulfite is an invitation to creating bottle bombs.


----------



## Charlietuna (Jul 3, 2011)

*Lucky*

I've had some good luck. Wen't to the local winery & they had a section with all the ld calrson stuff i didn't know they had. Wow. picked up lots of good stuff 

Waiting to clear now!!
Thanks,

Brian


----------

